# Starchy Corn



## Zeek38

I let some of my corn stay on the stalk too long and now it is really starchy. I'm thinking of either letting it dry out on the stalk or pulling it all off and putting in the dehydrator. Then maybe I can grind it for cornmeal? What do you all think I should do?


----------



## ldmaster

If you grind it into corn meal, you'll have to do the same things to make it taste good and release the caloric content you're after. Calcium carbonate is added to ground corn to do this. Look up "pellagra", a dietary disease that hit europe after they adopted the new grain brought from the "New World" without also adopting the practice of adding wood ash to it.


----------

